# converting from natural gas to lp



## jessiesue (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a 1930's apartment size manic chef gas stove. I want to convert to l.p.. Can I just do it with a converter in the line. Or can I change the orifice on the back of the stove.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Orifice.


----------



## jessiesue (Jan 24, 2011)

So will I just change orifice. Or will I have to do something with burners and the oven


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

jessiesue said:


> So will I just change orifice. Or will I have to do something with burners and the oven


This looked like a detailed explanation.

http://www.mademan.com/mm/how-change-magic-chef-stove-propane.html


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I'd like to find a *manic* chef stove. Does it have times when it doesn't seem to do much at all while at other times it won't stop cooking? :lookout:


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I had an appliance guy change my LP stove to natural gas. He replaced the regulator because they run at different pressures. I don't know if he replaced any other parts.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Each orifice will need to be changed, but the regulator should be OK since it's not part of the stove itself. 

It would probably be worth the cost to have a professional look at it to make sure.

You only get one mistake with gas and flames


----------

